# Wie hoch kann man tippen??????



## ChrisKing (5. Oktober 2003)

müsst euch mal den "Lugano videos" thread im biketrials.com forum durchlesen, den ich aufgemacht hab. Da sagen mehrere dass die Coustelliers schon Stufen von 6 fuss aufs Hr getippt haben. Das sind über 1,80!! Irgendwie kann ich des nich glauben. Vor ein zwei Jahren hat der Andreas Navrade mit dem 20" einen Weltrekord aufgestellt. Senkrechte Stufe, 10m Anlauf, Rollbunny, einhängn, auf Schutz ziehen und hoch. Das war 1,86m. Und die Coustelliers machen das mit dem MTB und mit zwei Kurbelumdrehungen aufs HR??


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Oktober 2003)

also der joachim will hat glaub ich mit den coustelliers auf der wm geredet und die meinten das die 1,41cm schaffen(gacomo) ohne einhängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Oktober 2003)

aber frag mal den tobsen der tippt ja auch ziemlich hoch...


----------



## Ray (5. Oktober 2003)

hab das bild auch gestern gesehen und kanns irgendwie nicht ganz glauben  das pic wurde doch grade beim nachhüpfen vom rockring aus geschossen  wenn nicht dann hut ab


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *hab das bild auch gestern gesehen und kanns irgendwie nicht ganz glauben  das pic wurde doch grade beim nachhüpfen vom rockring aus geschossen  wenn nicht dann hut ab  *



wenn das direkt drauf zu verstehen ist dann *respekt*


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Oktober 2003)

Also denke auch das 9 - 9 1/2 Paletten drin sind mit Tippen.... der Achim Steinert tippt ja auch schon 8 1/2.. und da ist der Giacomo ja sicher noch besser....


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Oktober 2003)

beim weltcup pra loup hat der giacomo in ner sekton einen ca 1.30 stein aus na wiese aufs hinterrad getippt.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. Oktober 2003)

ALso das Bild oben von Tobsen sollen 1.10m sein die er getippt hat, sieht aber trotdem aus wie min. 1.50m... Irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Ray (5. Oktober 2003)

das sind nie und nimmer 1.10... die tippe ich auch ab und an und das sieht gegen diese mauer eher mickrig aus


----------



## King Loui (5. Oktober 2003)

der tobsen hats doch so mit cameras. vielleicht ist das ein optischer trick, der uns glauben lässt es wäre sau hoch. wenn es aber so extrem hoch ist, wie es auf dem bild aussieht, dann kann ich nur sagen: respekt!!!


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

Der Tobsen sitzt jetzt vorm Rechner und kichert, weil ihr euch die Birne darüber zerbröselt, ob der das Teil nun getippt hat oder nicht.

Is nicht böse gemeint, aber so weit ich den Tobsen einschätzen kann, hat er das sicher nicht getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (5. Oktober 2003)

...macht euch ma allzu viele gedanken...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Oktober 2003)

lol du fakersau


----------



## Hanxs (5. Oktober 2003)

Da hat doch einer ein bisschen gemogelt, nicht oder?

Trotzdem cooles Bild!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Oktober 2003)

hier ist das wirkliche bild


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

Hm, hab auch mal bissl gefummelt:


----------



## ChrisKing (5. Oktober 2003)

wenn man schon in tobis profil schaut dann sollt man des auch genauer tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

... is aber trotzdem ne dicke Höhe.


----------



## tobsen (5. Oktober 2003)

m, des war nich so hoch. n meter vieleicht.


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

Na was denn? Ein Meter ist doch ´ne "dicke Höhe". Jetzt tu´ mal nich so, als hättste du die Tippung nicht geil gefunden.


----------



## Ray (5. Oktober 2003)

also ich finde nen meter auch anerkennenswert


----------



## tobsen (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Na was denn? Ein Meter ist doch ´ne "dicke Höhe". Jetzt tu´ mal nich so, als hättste du die Tippung nicht geil gefunden. *



hab schon geilere gemacht


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

Jaaa, hau noch bissl auf die Kacke, dir glaubt sowieso keiner mehr was.


----------



## tobsen (5. Oktober 2003)




----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Oktober 2003)

von mir auch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Oktober 2003)

Lügenbold


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. Oktober 2003)

mitlerweile sind so viele fotos von dem selben bild im forum das ich gar nicht mehr weis welches das richtige is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *Das war 1,86m. Und die Coustelliers machen das mit dem MTB und mit zwei Kurbelumdrehungen aufs HR?? *



Nee nee, die können auch mit richtig viel Schwung tippen, also ordentlich Anlauf, abspringen und dann in der Luft tippen. so gesehen, könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen. obwohl 12 Paletten natürlich schon ganz schön krass sind. Das bin ich und noch mal 10cm drauf.


----------



## tommytrialer (6. Oktober 2003)

im allgemeinen ist alles über 1:20 mim mtb tippen brutal gut.

@ aramis

das nennt ma flugantippen 

 
als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab hats mich vom hocker gehauen. generell ist zu sagen die franzosen sind zum antippen geboren und das war schon immer so und mittlerweile ist nichts mehr unmöglich und ich trau dem coustellier alles zu, da er die perfekte mischung zwischen kraft und fahrtechnik hat.

einfach nur geil.



weis jemand den radstand der coustellier rahmen?

das antippen hat nämlich auch immer was mim radstand zu tun


----------



## Ray (6. Oktober 2003)

und mit dem vorbau... 

mit nem kurzen vorbau hab ichs auch schon geschafft aus nem bunnyhop zu tippen aber auch nur so ca 1.10 

ist aber nicht ungefährlich wenn man richtig gas gibt und das hindernis zu hoch ist um die kante zu erreichen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Oktober 2003)

Flugantipper oder treter über VR gerollt 

@tobsen: du ratte, das gibts nicht,


----------



## tobsen (6. Oktober 2003)




----------



## mtb-trialer (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *Wie hoch kann man tippen??????*



höher als man treten kann


----------



## City Driver (6. Oktober 2003)

Mir sind die 3 Videos von www.munich-trialers.net aufgefallen. Vorallem das große.

Ich glaub ich hab die Site aus Tobsens Profil.

Edit: Huch, voll der falsche Thread das sollte in den Vid Thread.


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Oktober 2003)

kann mir mal bitte jemandt erklären wie das funktioniert, also ausm bunny hop antippen, kann ich mir nämlich nich so ganz vorstellen...


----------



## aramis (6. Oktober 2003)

Da musste schon jemanden fragen, der das kann...

Frag mal den Tobsen. Der ist doch hier der Forum-Spezialist für alles über 120cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Oktober 2003)

hab ja auch nich dich gefragt sondern das forum , in welches der tobsen ja inbegriffen is


----------



## aramis (6. Oktober 2003)

Kuuuunde, des war ein Spaß. Das macht hier im Forum [wahrscheinlich] keiner, auch der Über-Tobsen nicht. Da musste schon ´nen Pro fragen.


----------



## konrad (6. Oktober 2003)

ich komm 1 meter auch ohne tippen aufs HR und wenn ich gut drauf bin auch 1,15m 


ich kann mich noch genau an die kleine abendsession in DD mit ara,robi,carzymonkey,alex erinnern....zitat robi:"tippen is so eine 
kack technik-macht doch überhaupt kein spass wenn man alles tippt!" 

ich mach lieber rollbunner,eh ich mir dir glocken crashe,wenn ich das antippen verraff


----------



## konrad (6. Oktober 2003)

edit:ich muss trotzdem ein fetten RESPEKT an ara und alex los werden,die ne 1,05m kante mit ner 1/2 kurbelumdrehung raufgetippt sind!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2003)

Dylan korba kann nen doppelt antipper auf ne schulterhohe stufe aufs HR................, der tippt zuerst gegen die wand und dann nochma oben die Kante.................


----------



## Mario-Trial (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maks _
> *Dylan korba kann nen doppelt antipper auf ne schulterhohe stufe aufs HR................, der tippt zuerst gegen die wand und dann nochma oben die Kante................. *



Video oder Bilder davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von maks _
> *Dylan korba kann nen doppelt antipper auf ne schulterhohe stufe aufs HR................, der tippt zuerst gegen die wand und dann nochma oben die Kante................. *


----------



## Ray (11. Oktober 2003)

also videos davon würden mich auch interessieren...  hab in letzter zeit viel getippt und komme (leider noch nicht sehr sicher) 1m mit ner halben kurbelumdrehung hoch... aber das jemand an die wand und nochmal an die kante tippt ist irgendwie total unlogisch da der 2. tipper den 1. impuls abschwächen würde...


----------



## biketrialer (11. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mario-Trial _
> *
> 
> Video oder Bilder davon? *



im leaps&bounds video!!!!
toto


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Oktober 2003)

ich find da nix, bei welcher minute und wer?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Oktober 2003)

Ok, Übel, habs doch gefunden, bei 35 min isses!


----------



## aramis (11. Oktober 2003)

Jepp, bei 35:08 tippt er an und bei 35:09 ist er oben. Das ist schon ne sehr goile Sache. Der Cañas Teil in dem Vid ist auch sehr dick. Das rückt den gleich in ein ganz anderes Licht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2003)

Canas is echt der Burner schlecht hin, ich find den style von dem auch geil, voll gazellenartig


----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

könnte jemand mal nen link zum dem vid reinstellen-würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Mario-Trial (12. Oktober 2003)

jo ich würds auch gern haben wollen...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Oktober 2003)

das is n übel großes vid was man kaufen muss  iss so 300mb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mario-Trial (12. Oktober 2003)

na ihr habt das bestimmt gekauft


----------

